# Roy's Fault



## Gary Max (May 12, 2010)

New camera has been ordered and it's Roy's Fault.
Yup after a long chat about camera's Roy talked me into changeing brands. Diane just got a Nikon and really likes it.
There is a Nikon P-90 12.1 mp on the way. It looks like a whole bunch of camera for the money. I saved about $150.00 off the camera I was looking at. That will help out a bunch right now.
Let's just hope nothing else breaks around here any time soon.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 12, 2010)

*Somehow it always ends up my fault!:redface:*
*He also blames me for him now selling more man made material pens than wood:biggrin:*​


----------



## Gary Max (May 12, 2010)

Wait till you see todays pen----------------

Now I just got to find enough time to get-r-done----


----------



## MartinPens (May 31, 2010)

Nice camera. Look forward to seeing the new pics.

Martin


----------



## bitshird (May 31, 2010)

I think he already broke it, Last week he took a picture of me and I haven't seen any pictures since then


----------

